
A database of 8B Thai internet records leaks - JesseJon
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/24/thai-billions-internet-records-leak/
======
pizza
I imagine that's happening in every country, more or less. Maybe someone with
greater security experience can correct me, but this seems like a good example
of why we need privacy-respecting DNS lookup by default

